# Hawaii Reviews for February 2007



## billhall (Feb 7, 2007)

Hawaii reviews for Feb 2007!   (It's really cold here now!)


----------



## billhall (Feb 7, 2007)

*Fairfield Hawaii at Waikiki Beach, Oahu,  1/19/2007*

*Reviews received and posted*


Fairfield Hawaii at Waikiki Beach 
Reviewer:   Linda Burkhart​Island: Oahu​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*.


----------



## billhall (Feb 7, 2007)

*Hilton Waikoloa, Big Island, 9/1/2006*

*Reviews received and posted*


Hilton Grand Vacations Club at Waikoloa Beach Resort (Kohala Suites) 
Reviewer:   Bill Bunker​Island: Big Island​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*.


----------



## billhall (Feb 9, 2007)

*Marriott Maui Ocean Club, Maui,  1/27/07*

*Reviews received and posted*


Marriott's Maui Ocean Club 
Reviewer:   Joe Ruggio​Island: Maui​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*.


----------



## billhall (Feb 11, 2007)

*Westin Ka'anapali Ocean Resort  Maui   1/14/07*

*Reviews received and posted*


Westin Ka'anapali Ocean Resort Villas 
Reviewer:   Jody Wallace​Island: Maui​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*.


----------



## billhall (Feb 12, 2007)

*Pahio Ka'Eo Kai, Kauai,      2/02/2007*

*Reviews received and posted*


Pahio at Ka'Eo Kai 
Reviewer:   John Seiling​Island: Kauai​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*.


----------



## billhall (Feb 15, 2007)

*Marriott Waiohai Beach Club, Kauai       1/20/2007*

*Reviews received and posted*


Marriott Waiohai 
Reviewer:   Kazakie​Island: Kauai​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*.


----------



## billhall (Feb 15, 2007)

*Westin Ka'anapali Ocean Resort  Maui   1/13/07*

*Reviews received and posted*


Westin Ka'anapali Ocean Resort Villas 
Reviewer:   Kazakie​Island: Maui​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*.


----------



## billhall (Feb 17, 2007)

*Westin Ka'anapali Ocean Resort  Maui   12/16/06*

*Reviews received and posted*


Westin Ka'anapali Ocean Resort Villas 
Reviewer:   Denise Lew​Island: Maui​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*.


----------



## billhall (Feb 18, 2007)

*Imperial Hawaii Vacation Club, Oahu, 12/30/06*

*Reviews received and posted*


Imperial Hawaii Vacation Club 
Reviewer:   Ben Davis​Island: Oahu​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*.


----------



## billhall (Feb 21, 2007)

*Point at Poipu Sunterra (former Embassy Poipu), Kauai, 2/10/07*

*Reviews received and posted*


Point at Poipu , a Sunterra Premier Resort  
Reviewer:  Peter Gallagher​Island: Kauai​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*.


----------



## billhall (Feb 22, 2007)

*Kona Islander Vacation Club, Big Island, 8/12/01*

*Reviews received and posted*


Kona Islander Vacation Club    --New Review from 8/12/2001 visit
Reviewer:   RandyZ​Island: Big Island​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*.


----------



## DeniseM (Feb 23, 2007)

billhall said:


> Review from 8/12/2001 visit



No offense, but what's the point of writing or posting a review that is *6 years *old.  The resort could be totally different in that time!


----------



## billhall (Feb 24, 2007)

*Marriott Ko 'Olina Beach Club   Oahu  11/17/2006*

*Reviews received and posted*


Marriott Ko'Olina 
Reviewer:   [name withheld]​Island: Oahu​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*.


----------



## billhall (Feb 24, 2007)

DeniseM said:


> No offense, but what's the point of writing or posting a review that is *6 years *old.  The resort could be totally different in that time!



 I agree but I don't know of any policy saying not to post a review based on age. I thought that id'ing it as almost 6 years old should be sufficient for most people to decide it's relevance on their own.


----------



## billhall (Feb 26, 2007)

*Marriott Waiohai Beach Club, Kauai       2/03/2007*

*Reviews received and posted*


Marriott Waiohai 
Reviewer:   Joe Ruggio​Island: Kauai​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*.


----------



## billhall (Feb 26, 2007)

*Point at Poipu Sunterra (former Embassy Poipu), Kauai, 2/05/07*

*Reviews received and posted*


Point at Poipu , a Sunterra Premier Resort  
Reviewer:  Jim Lazar​Island: Kauai​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*.


----------

